#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  >  『狼之樂園首頁側邊欄』徵集優秀連載作品展示！（第八期，報名已結束）

## 雪麒

第七期： http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php/57896
（若希望繼續展示，請再次回文報名）

是否希望你的作品有更大的展示空間，被更多友獸關注？
現在，『狼之樂園首頁側邊欄』提供這樣的機會！
側邊欄即首頁右邊，用於顯示部落格新文章和Facebook專頁的區塊集，
狼之樂園在首頁側邊欄開放這一新區塊，用於優秀連載作品的展示，以鼓勵創作者們創作優秀作品。

*獲得展示機會的連載作品，將可以在2個月的時間內在樂園首頁側邊欄展示作品標題、簡介、連載進度和鏈接，以吸引更多會員關注。*
（如2個月後希望繼續連載展示，請再次參與下一期徵稿）

*== 報名詳情 ==*
*報名期：*2016/6/28 - 2016/7/3 24：00
*名額：*4個，已完結和未完結作品各2個（視情況調整或設立投票期）
*要求：*
必須是樂園會員已在樂園版面上發表的連載作品。如是文學作品，總字數應達到3000字以上；如是漫畫或其他連載圖畫作品，總頁數/圖畫張數應達到10頁以上。

*== 報名方式 ==*
複製以下表單並回覆於本帖：

申請者：
作品標題（20字以內，顯示在區塊內）：
作品總字數/漫畫總頁數（精確到千字即可）：
完結狀態：
作品鏈接：
作品簡介（50-80字，顯示在區塊內）：

----------


## 夜落白櫻

申請者：夜落白櫻
作品標題：《～祓魔者～獸魔交錯組曲》
作品總字數/漫畫總頁數：總計約5000字
完結狀態：未完結
作品鏈接：http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php/58000
作品簡介：魔界與現世之間的門名叫「夾縫」，只要「夾縫」一開啟，就會引起龐大的魔力波動，妖魔也會隨著穿梭到現世。 
而負責將妖魔擊退、關回「夾縫」的人被稱作「祓魔者」。是擁有特殊能力，能與妖魔作戰的人們。
故事的主角，一名擁有一半祓魔者血統的白狼少年——夜落白櫻以及他的同學，同時也是知名祓魔者一家的黑狐少年——曉雪櫻。
圍繞著兩人與妖魔的戰鬥，以及與各個祓魔者的相遇、相識，一切交錯而成的故事。

那個，就麻煩雪麒了OwO/~

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

申請者：皇天蒼狼
作品標題（20字以內，顯示在區塊內）：新狼月
作品總字數/漫畫總頁數（精確到千字即可）：目前約20萬字上下
完結狀態：連載中
作品鏈接：http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php/57332
作品簡介（50-80字，顯示在區塊內）：約莫八千多年前，一名偉大的狼人英雄及其好友帶領著獸族與龍族的聯軍，聯手對抗遠古魔龍奈魔爾，在經歷過一番苦戰，援軍取得了最終勝利，成功地將遠古魔龍的靈魂和身體分開，並封印在兩個不同的地方，然而，現今卻有一股黑暗勢力蠢蠢欲動，試圖復活遠古魔龍……

----------


## 天狼貓

申請者：天狼貓
作品標題：《天之門》
作品總字數/漫畫總頁數：總計約44,300字左右
完結狀態：連載中
作品鏈接：http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php/57829
作品簡介（50-80字，顯示在區塊內）：天之門一向是隱藏起來，生存於天與地的異界裡。夜影和他的同伴們邁上長途的旅途，跨過不同國家，認識不同異族獸人，來了解天之門的秘密並且阻止一個可怕的未來發生。

----------


## 雪麒

報名已結束，三位的作品皆入選，並於首頁側邊欄更新，請查收～

----------

